# RE: Bearcarver's health



## alaskanbear

For those who still care about a fellow brother, smoker and very good man.  Bearcarver (John) was scheduled for a heart valve surgery to replace a bad valve.  I received this email for Linda, his mama bear, and thought it only appropriate to share here with those who still care.

Just received this email from Linda on John :


John is recovering in the open heart unit at Lehigh Valley Hospital. Yesterday he had a pre surgery cardiac cauterization before his valve replacement surgery that was scheduled for next week. The cauterization procedure caused a dissection of the aorta and he needed emergency surgery to stop the bleeding and save his life. The surgery lasted almost 8 hrs. They cut out the dissected part of the aorta and graphed a new piece and also replaced the bad aortic valve. He got to ICU around 9:00 last night and the surgeons said he was doing well. I'm leaving for the hospital shortly this morning and will keep you posted on his recovery.

The good part is he didn't even know he was having the surgery done. The wire from the cauterization tore his aorta and they had to take him to surgery immediately to repair it. So when he wakes up he'll think he's waking up from the cauterization. Now he won't have to worry about the valve surgery because it' been done. 


John is doing better tonight. This morning he was still out of it. They finally took the breathing tube out around 4:30 and by 5:30 he was talking politics with the nurse. We had a scare around 11:00 when the doctors thought he suffered a major stroke. The Cat scan showed no evidence of stroke and 30 minutes later he was better. They have no idea what caused his body to react like he had a stroke.

The doctors are concerned about the descending part of his aorta where there are 2 aneurysms and a coarctation. They said the top part of the aorta that was dissected by the cauterization was very thin and weak. So, they suspect the descending part may also be thin. I think they may have a hard time talking him into another surgery to repair that. They have to do that surgery from his back.

His chest hurts but I guess it would since they sawed it open!!! They started to give him pain medication around 5:00 and that helped a little.

The hospital is taking good care of him - he has his own nurse who is in the room with him all the time. Many tubes and wires but that is to be expected.

I'll keep you posted.

Thanks for your concern,
Linda

AlaskanBear Rich


----------



## s2k9k

Thanks Rich for the info. I didn't know Bear but I have read many many of his threads and posts and he is very respected by me. I will be keeping Bear and his family in my prayers!!!


----------



## daveomak

Thanks Rich..... Bear is a good guy and I hope all goes well..... Hugs to mama Bear......   Dave


----------



## ronrude

Prayers for Bear's recovery.  I always look forward to his posts.  Seems like a great guy.  Prayers of strength for Mamma Bear too.


----------



## smoking b

I don't know Bearcarver either but I have read several of his posts while doing research & he earned my respect. I actually have relatives in his area. I didn't know he was having health trouble. i haven't seen any recent posts from him - is he still a member here?


----------



## chef jimmyj

Thanks for posting Rich. I have been friends with John for a year and a half and had been in touch through Email until recently. I hope all stays well and he has a quick recovery...JJ


----------



## roller

John is a good friend of mine and a GREAT person and fellow smoker...The Very Best to John and his recovery and God bless him and his family !!!!  Get better soon brother and lets see some more Bearview....We need you back on SMF !!!!


----------



## desertlites

thoughts and prayers go out to Bear and his family.


----------



## tjohnson

Bear and chatted before the surgery, and his spirits were good

Freaky thing that his aorta tore during catheritization

I wish Bear and his family all the best!

Prayers to you my friend!!

Todd


----------



## papagrizz

I only wish all the best for John, and will have a good talk to the "Man" upstairs for him.


----------



## davidhef88

Wishing Bear a speedy recovery. I always would look for his posts, I have missed his input over the past year. Maybe after he recovers he'll surprise us with a return of the famous " Bear View "


David


----------



## DanMcG

Thanks for the info Rich. 
Godspeed on a quick recovery Bear.


----------



## boykjo

Get well soon John..... My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family..... I miss ya here at SMF.....

Joe


----------



## cliffcarter

Smoking B said:


> I don't know Bearcarver either but I have read several of his posts while doing research & he earned my respect. I actually have relatives in his area. I didn't know he was having health trouble. i haven't seen any recent posts from him - is he still a member here?





Roller said:


> John is a good friend of mine and a GREAT person and fellow smoker...The Very Best to John and his recovery and God bless him and his family !!!!  Get better soon brother and lets see some more Bearview....We need you back on SMF !!!!





Davidhef88 said:


> Wishing Bear a speedy recovery. I always would look for his posts, I have missed his input over the past year. Maybe after he recovers he'll surprise us with a return of the famous " Bear View "
> David


I have been following this since Bear posted about it last week on a couple of forums where he is still active. We are praying for him.

Unfortunately for us he is "Suspended" here, so unless the powers that be change that, there will be no new "Bear View" on SMF.


----------



## bama bbq

I recall not so long ago when Bearcarver was considered an authority here.  I don't know what happened but I think our ranks here are thinner without him.  My thoughts and prayers for a strong, quick recovery go to all the bear clan.


----------



## alelover

I hope he will be fine. He and I have been friends a couple years now. I have been out of touch with him for a while now. I wish him a fast and healthy recovery. Thanks for the info Rich.


----------



## mossymo

Hope Bear heals quickly and is in good health soon!


----------



## mdboatbum

I don't know Bear personally, but we interacted (and butted heads 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






) on the forum quite a bit. I respect his opinions and always looked forward to his posts. Praying for a full recovery and a life filled with "Bear View".


----------



## bluebombersfan

Get Well Soon Bear!!!!


----------



## solaryellow

I hope he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## alaskanbear

cliffcarter said:


> I have been following this since Bear posted about it last week on a couple of forums where he is still active. We are praying for him.
> 
> Unfortunately for us he is "Suspended/Banned" here, so unless the powers that be change that, there will be no new "Bear View" on SMF.


Him being Suspended/Banned is the main reson for me and some others to have quit posting and being an active member here.  Just because he ruffled some "powerful" feathers and didnt back down in his 'opinions' he was stripped of his OTBS and then his membership--makes me proud to be associated with the 'powers' at hand--NOT.  Anyways, I know there are alot of folks that liked John and care about whats going on. I will keep up the posting as fast as I receive them, unless my views and attitude ruffle the wrong feathers also.

Rich


----------



## bmudd14474

Rich thanks for the update on John.  I pray that he has a good recovery.


As for him being banned this is not accurate. Join is free to post here if he wants. 

You only have half of the story of what happened. You really need all information before you make comments like you did. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sound1

My thoughts and prayers are with him, and IMHO he is greatly missed on the SMF.


----------



## solaryellow

AlaskanBear said:


> cliffcarter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been following this since Bear posted about it last week on a couple of forums where he is still active. We are praying for him.
> Unfortunately for us he is "Suspended/Banned" here, so unless the powers that be change that, there will be no new "Bear View" on SMF.
> 
> 
> 
> Him being Suspended/Banned is the main reson for me and some others to have quit posting and being an active member here.  Just because he ruffled some "powerful" feathers and didnt back down in his 'opinions' he was stripped of his OTBS and then his membership--makes me proud to be associated with the 'powers' at hand--NOT.  Anyways, I know there are alot of folks that liked John and care about whats going on. I will keep up the posting as fast as I receive them, unless my views and attitude ruffle the wrong feathers also.
> Rich
Click to expand...


Is this thread about John's health or your gripe with SMF? Your story is awfully one sided. Let's keep the focus on John and his health. There are better times to feud.


----------



## alaskanbear

You both are very correct and I do appologize.  My uneasiness about his state of health and my fear of losing a good friend shaded my ability to rationalize all the facts and should not have surfaced especially now. My appologies to those affected by my one-sided views. Will not happen again.

Rich


----------



## fpnmf

AlaskanBear said:


> I will keep up the posting as fast as I receive them....
> 
> Rich


Thanks for posting this Rich...

When you talk to anybody up there tell him he is in my thoughts and prayers..

  Craig


----------



## brokenwing

hang in there bear, wishing you a speedy recovery, The good lord will get you through this.


----------



## markk

Bearcarver,

Wishing you a speedy recovery, you were a great help when I first joined the forum especially with information on the MES.


----------



## venture

Best wishes for Bear and his family.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

I lived like 30 mins from Bear. I have known about his condition for some time now and he wanted me to keep hush about it.

Speedy recovery to you John.


----------



## bmudd14474

AlaskanBear said:


> You both are very correct and I do appologize.  My uneasiness about his state of health and my fear of losing a good friend shaded my ability to rationalize all the facts and should not have surfaced especially now. My appologies to those affected by my one-sided views. Will not happen again.
> Rich



Rich it is ok. I am just glad you told us about this so that we can pray for John and hopefully see him back around here at SMF.


----------



## jp61

Thank you Rich!

Bearcarver, I'm sorry to hear about your health. Wish you a full and speedy recovery and hopefully in the near future we'll be seeing your posts on SMF again!


----------



## rabbithutch

Prayers for Bear and his family.


----------



## so ms smoker

JP61 said:


> Thank you Rich!
> 
> Bearcarver, I'm sorry to hear about your health. Wish you a full and speedy recovery and hopefully in the near future we'll be seeing your posts on SMF again!


X2

  Mike


----------



## alaskanbear

via meateater

 have an update from Linda ,Bears wife. You will get home soon Buddy!

He was good Friday afternoon. But Saturday was terrible. Complained about his right foot being numb and stomach pain. He was also delirious. They finally put ventilator back in and sedated him so he wouldn't hurt himself. Will probably leave him completely sedated till tomorrow. Hopefully when they stop the sedation, his mind will work right again.

Linda

Rich


----------



## bmudd14474

Thanks Rich. Continuing to Pray for him.


----------



## moikel

I wondered where he had gone.I liked his stuff he liked mine although I am a way back in the field compared to him.I dont know about the politics stuff,he was a guy with strong opinions.Didnt bother me I thought he was a great communicator .Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## sound1

THX again for the update.


----------



## gersus

Wow, thanks for letting everyone know. I definitely miss reading his great, informative posts. Certainly hope he recovers to 110%. 
Prayers to you, John! Hang in there!


----------



## pops6927

Very concerned about his condition, sounds like he experienced at least a TIA or small stroke, and brain swelling.  

He was put on a 'time out' for 30 days but is more than welcome to return; it was his decision not to.  I do not know the reasons for it nor ever will.  John and I teamed up; he handled the dry curing and I handled the wet curing and he was expert at it; I miss his expertise.

Thank you, AlaskanBear, for letting us know about this and please keep us posted; many times a day is more than fine.  Such a life-threatening condition can change radically and dramatically in a moment's notice, and he has a true friend representing him in you; thank you so much!


----------



## vikingboy6956

Get well soon!!


----------



## frosty

Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery for Bearcarver.  His expertise and kindness is well known to many on the SMF.


----------



## roller

Hang in there BUDDY God is with you !!!!!


----------



## kadoka

First the sad news about Scarbelly and now scary news on Bearcarver. There are several

others I have followed that have not been heard from recently. I can only hope they are

alright. My thoughts and prayers are with you Bearcarver.


----------



## raastros2

Feel better soon bro! Look forward to seeing you on here again soon


----------



## shoneyboy

creates3.gif



__ shoneyboy
__ Nov 12, 2012


----------



## hoity toit

We pray for a full recovery.. Our thoughts and prayers to the family.


----------



## allen

Prayer's being said for a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## smokinhusker

My thoughts and prayers go out to Bearcarver and his family. I only knew him on the forum, not personally, but he was always willing to help me out and had some great information in his posts.

Get well soon Big Guy!


----------



## roller

Bear would help ANYBODY and gave his soul to making this a better forum..


----------



## roadkill cafe

Prayers to Bearcarver for a full & speedy recovery and strength to family through it all.


----------



## bpopovitz

Bear, praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## cheezeerider

Been away for quite a while. Didn't realize Bear wasn't on anymore and certainly didn't know if any health issues. He was always plenty whiling to lend his knowledge every time I asked. Good man and great contributor to this site.  Thinking of you and your family buddy. Get well soon.

Chris

LVH is a great hospital btw. He's in good hands.


----------



## rdknb

John get well soon,  Prayers being sent for the whole Family


----------



## alaskanbear

UPDATE:

John was sedated and put back on ventilator for 48 hours because he was delusional on Saturday. When they stopped the sedation this morning, his mind was perfectly clear and he is very calm now. The ventilator was removed.

Now there is a problem with his lung leaking air. His shoulders, neck, and face are swollen really bad with air under his skin. His right eye was so swollen he couldn't see out of it and his left eye was almost swollen shut. They put a drain tube in his lung so the air goes out the drain. Hopefully this will help. They may have to staple the part of his lung with the leak.

The good part his the heart stuff seems to be doing good and he's in a very cooperative mood.

Tomorrow's another day. Hopefully nothing else happens.

Linda


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Linda and John ( our Beloved Bearcarver Family ), Trish and I have send prayers and will continue to , for John and Yourself ( you need support too ).

God's love is watching over John and we're praying for a 'complete' and speedy recovery.

Please keep us posted and we'll send offerings to the "Smoke gods" for their blessings also...

The Best to you , Stan and Trish King


----------



## frosty

Finally, a little glimmer of good news!  Lots of prayers and positive thoughts!


----------



## bmudd14474

Thanks for the good news Rich.


----------



## smokinhusker

That is good news and I continue to send prayers and positive thoughts to Bearcarver and his family.


----------



## arnie

Kadoka said:


> First the sad news about Scarbelly and now scary news on Bearcarver. There are several
> 
> others I have followed that have not been heard from recently. I can only hope they are
> 
> alright. My thoughts and prayers are with you Bearcarver.


I feel the same way, first Scarbelly and now Bearcarver. Anything that is inportant can change so quickly

I thought it was just me not hearing from several others I follow, but then I'm off and on at times also.

The thoughts and prayers of our household are with John and his family


----------



## driedstick

Get well soon bear


----------



## flash

God speed. He's a tough ol bear. I am sure he will be fine.


----------



## nozzleman

Praying for your speedy recovery Bear.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Air under the Skin!?! That can't be a pleasant feeling and I have no idea how dangerous that can be. I pray one complication does not lead into another and the Bear gets better soon...JJ


----------



## bmudd14474

Rich do you have any updates on John?


----------



## alaskanbear

Here is the newest update from Linda, looks like he's doing better! Image

Today was the best day for John. Leaking lung still a bit of a problem. His spirits are good considering all he's been through. Received the card and best wishes from the meat forum today and said I should tell everyone thank you from him.

Linda Horne
Mrs. Bear

Rich

Keep up with the prayers, as they appear to be working wonders.  Thank youThumbs Up


----------



## bmudd14474

Awesome Thanks Rich.


----------



## sound1

Thanks Rich, The Prayers continue....


----------



## rdknb

sending all the positive energy I can muster


----------



## smokinhusker

Positive thoughts and prayers going their way!


----------



## frosty

Thanks Rich!

So glad to hear Bearcarver is improving.  Hopefully he will be able to enjoy home and family very soon again.


----------



## bigfish98

Frosty said:


> Thanks Rich!
> 
> So glad to hear Bearcarver is improving.  Hopefully he will be able to enjoy home and family very soon again.


X2


----------



## moikel

Hang in there mate,we all know you are one tough old bear.


----------



## hoity toit

[h2]I wish for a full and speedy recovery., we're all with you. Keep smiling it's gonna be all right.. Hang tight my friend..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 from Dexter aka (Hoity_Toit ) in Texas[/h2]


----------



## alelover

Keep hanging tough there buddy. You'll be back at it in no time.













yogi.gif



__ alelover
__ Nov 18, 2012


----------



## slownlow

Get well soon bear!


----------



## solaryellow

Any news about John?


----------



## smokermark

Rest easy Bear. You, your family and all those helping you are in my prayers. Look forward to seeing ya back. Get well soon.


----------



## alaskanbear

Just received this update from Ms. Bear;

John had a rough time.  The surgery on his heart seems to be okay, but his 1 lung was leaking and the air from the lung got under his skin and his upper body swelled up. Both eyes swelled up so much he couldn't see.  The doctor put a chest tube in to drain the air and other fluids.  He had that in a few days.  They took it out and most of the swelling is gone now.  The surgeon put little slits in his eye lids to let out some air but that didn't work.  So not only were his eyes swollen they turned black and blue from the slits.

His kidneys aren't working properly but they seem to think they will start working again.  

He finally got out of the Open Heart ICU late yesterday.  He was there for 12 days.  He is in the Open Heart Transitional Unit now.  Today he was up and walking with a walker and 2 assistants.  His legs seem to be getting stronger.  He was having trouble breathing even with oxygen today.  There is definitely weezing in his lungs so they took an x-ray late today but I haven't heard the results.

Each day we see improvement.

Thanks for your concern.

Linda Horne

We care alot John, get better dam soon.

Rich


----------



## solaryellow

Thanks Rich!


----------



## smokinhusker

Thank you for the update. Keeping prayers and positive thoughts for a full recovery for Bear and to keep the rest of the family strong.


----------



## DanMcG

Thanks for the update, It sure has been a rough bumpy road for Bear.


----------



## mneeley490

Good luck to Bearcarver! Our thoughts and prayers are with you for a speedy recovery.


----------



## 1beezer

I hope he heals up 100% ASAP. The Lehigh Valley Heart Center is the best in our area.


----------



## roadkill cafe

Keep hangin' in there Bear. Prayers your way for you & your family for strength and a speedy recovery. God bless y'all.


----------



## sqwib

OMG, I got sick when I seen the post. I thought the worst right away.

I don't know how I miss these things.

Bear is a tough nut, I am sure he will be fine.

Get well soon Bear,

Prayers from the Leyden family to John and Linda.

Thanks for keeping us up to date on a fellow smoker.


----------



## custom99

Get well quick Bear


----------



## bmudd14474

Continuing to pray. Glad to hear there is progress.


----------



## alaskanbear

This just in:

Rich,
He has his right lung drained today.  They drained over 2 liters of old blood and fluid.  We could see a big improvement in his breathing right away. 

I'll ask him tomorrow if he wants me to give his home address to people who want to send him cards since I don't know how long he'll be in the hospital.

Thanks,
Linda

Wonderful news for this Holiday Season--Happy Thanksgiving All from my humble family to yours..

Rich and Annie


----------



## bmudd14474

AlaskanBear said:


> This just in:
> 
> Rich,
> He has his right lung drained today.  They drained over 2 liters of old blood and fluid.  We could see a big improvement in his breathing right away.
> 
> I'll ask him tomorrow if he wants me to give his home address to people who want to send him cards since I don't know how long he'll be in the hospital.
> 
> Thanks,
> Linda
> 
> Wonderful news for this Holiday Season--Happy Thanksgiving All from my humble family to yours..
> 
> Rich and Annie



Thats great.


----------



## smokey mo

My prayers go out to the clan if the bear carvers!! Thanks Momma Bear for the updates. Bear is one of a kind. I wish good health and fast recovery.


----------



## teeznuts

Wishing bear a speedy recovery. I miss him on the site. I still include "bear view" in all my threads in his honor.


----------



## fishwrestler

Please let him know our thoughts are with him and his family. Get well soon

Robert


----------



## tjohnson

I just caught up on this thread......

Thoughts and prayers for you My Friend!

Todd


----------



## JckDanls 07

Mr. and Mrs. Bear...  please accept my apology for not catching this thread sooner as I have been out of town... 

Bear was and still is a big inspirational help to me... I really liked reading his post...  

So you can imagine the thoughts and prayers I am sending for he and his family and all involved...

Bear, get well soon buddy and come on back to SMF..  you are sorrily missed...

Rich, thanks for the updates and I will subscribe to this thread to get future updates right away...

"Thanks again"
     Keith


----------



## alaskanbear

Just received this Linda..prayers still needed.

Rich,

John said you can post our home address on the forum for anyone that wants to send him a card.  I'll take the cards to the hospital for him.  Tell Shane (thoseguys26) John would love some meat smoking pics and pics of his puppies.



His breathing was much better today since they drained blood and fluid from his lung last night.  Now they want him to take kidney dialysis!  Apparently the long operation damaged his kidneys and they aren't getting any better.

Linda

Happy Thanksgiving to all..

Rich & Annie


----------



## hoity toit

thank you for the update... get well soon brother..


----------



## arnie

Thanks for the update Rich

The Harts will continue praying for John and Linda


----------



## spec

I feel really Bad

I haven't been checking in the last few months been busy with stuff that seemed so important...

Bear has been an inspiration to me plus I like to read his posts

Get well soon my friend


----------



## pops6927

Get well soon Bear!  Prayers for you and Linda!


----------



## alaskanbear

Here is the latest update from Linda. Hang in there Bear, You'll be home soon.

John is still in the hospital. This is the 17th day. Since they drained his lung of 2 liters of blood and fluid, his breathing is better. They even discontinued the oxygen yesterday. It seems that his kidneys are the biggest problem now. They may be doing kidney dialysis soon. His kidneys were fine before he went in the hospital.

He is very tired and weak yet. It's very frustrating because his recovery is taking so long. The doctors keep telling us the surgery was very long and damaging to his body.

He will probably have to go to rehab center when he leaves the hospital.

Linda


----------



## JckDanls 07

Things are sounding better...  get well soon my friend...  thanks for keeping us posted with updates..  still praying for he and family


----------



## sound1

Sounding positive... Hope he gets to go home soon.


----------



## roadkill cafe

Continue to keep getting better Bear. Prayers to you and the fam.

AB, Thank you for keeping us in the know.


----------



## ellymae

Thanks for the update - thinking about you Bear...


----------



## roller

Hang in there Bear..You got to hang in there !!!!  Prayers and thoughts 24/7...


----------



## seenred

Encouraging to hear you're improving, Bear...Hang in there, brother.  Prayers from Oklahoma!


----------



## alaskanbear

I have another update from Linda for everyone. This good news!!

There is talk about John being released from hospital in a day or two. Heart seems to be okay. Kidneys still only functioning at 15% to 20% but no dialysis yet. The renal doctor wants to wait and see if the kidney's recover more on their own.

Linda

Prayers be workin gents and ladies, keep um coming!!

Rich


----------



## smoking b

Really great news! Thoughts & prayers still going out to you big guy.


----------



## pops6927

wonderful news!


----------



## slownlow

Great news!!  Thanks for the update AB!


----------



## roadkill cafe

Awesome to hear the positive news. Keep hangin' strong Bear & Linda.


----------



## sound1

Prayers still going out. Thanks for the great news!!


----------



## bluebombersfan

Hang in there Bear!!


----------



## rabbithutch

Go! Bear, GO!


----------



## davidhef88

Great news!  


Sent via Tap-A-Yap from David.


----------



## solaryellow

Very good news!


----------



## redheelerdog

Hang in there Bear Buddy!


----------



## venture

You made it home from over there, Bear. 

We are with you to make it the rest of the way.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Still pullin' for you John. Just remember to be Sweet to the Rehab Nurses...JJ


----------



## alaskanbear

Good News!! Looks like Bear is coming home!

The doctors are planning to release John from the hospital today. They wanted him to go to Good Shepherd rehab center for a week but he refused.

Linda


----------



## roadkill cafe

WOOHOO!!! Great news!!!


----------



## JckDanls 07

WOOOOOHOOOOOO..   you go John...   we miss ya brother..   c'mon back to SNF


----------



## bmudd14474

That's great to hear. Still praying for his recovery


----------



## spec

The food sux

But sometimes you need the  time to recover


----------



## rdknb

That is GREAT news, Get better soon John


----------



## lilricky

good news bear is headed home. thoughts and prayers to the whole bear family for his continued recovery


----------



## chef jimmyj

Best News this week!...JJ


----------



## spec

That's great news,

I'll bet the food will be way better too


----------



## smokinhusker

Great news on his release


----------



## cheezeerider

Glad to hear you're doin better Bear. Hope to see you back on the boards soon.....


----------



## solaryellow

Excellent news!


----------



## humdinger

Great news. There's no place like home....


----------



## sound1

Great news!! Just being home is bound to make ya feel better...


----------



## roller

That is great news but John get your butt to Rehab....my friend...


----------



## Dutch

Just caught this thread. Glad to hear that John is doing much better and is headed home.  My prayers for John and Linda for the long recovery that's ahead.

If John won't go to Rehab-hopefully the Rehab folks will come to him.


----------



## bigfish98

Great news!!!  Just hope he didn't jump the gun on skipping the rehab.  Our thoughts are with you Bear!!

Bigfish


----------



## alaskanbear

And the latest from Linda, John stay downstairs and take care of yourself. We will see you soon.

John came home yesterday afternoon. He won't be on the forum for a while yet. He's having a hard time breathing and he's not allowed to walk up stairs for a while and the

computer is in our office in the loft.

Linda


----------



## mneeley490

Tell him not to worry about it. We'll all be here when he gets back.


----------



## bmudd14474

awesome news. Get well soon John


----------



## tjohnson

Glad to see you're HOME John!!

Todd


----------



## sound1

Take it easy and get better....welcome home!


----------



## alelover

Great news. Keep getting better Buddy.


----------



## alaskanbear

Bear needs more prayers! You got them buddy!! Stay set and let your body heal.

John came home Wednesday afternoon. He still had quite a bit of swelling in his legs and feet due to his kidneys not working right. He was having trouble breathing yesterday and it got really bad around 8:00 last night. We called the ambulance and he was admitted to hospital again with congestive heart failure and fluid backing up into his lungs.

Linda


----------



## davidhef88

Prayers are being sent your way Bear. Stay put and get healed. 


Sent via Tap-A-Yap from David.


----------



## bmudd14474

Praying for you John


----------



## smoking b

More prayers sent your way Bear - get better big guy!


----------



## sound1

Prayers still with ya...


----------



## pops6927

John, this is nothing to mess with.  Con genitive heart failure can lead to clots and strokes, you do not want that.  Leg swelling can lead to clots and strokes too.  Go to rehab and get the care you need.  Do not worry about the bills; file a medical bankruptcy and let them absorb it, no judge will refuse you.  You need proper care or you will die.  Don't be stubborn!


----------



## linguica

Pops6927 said:


> John, this is nothing to mess with.  Con genitive heart failure can lead to clots and strokes, you do not want that.  Leg swelling can lead to clots and strokes too.  Go to rehab and get the care you need.  Do not worry about the bills; file a medical bankruptcy and let them absorb it, no judge will refuse you.  You need proper care or you will die.  Don't be stubborn!


Don't worry about bills, and be stubborn as hell for your family, they need you. Prayers for you, we need you to get better.


----------



## flyweed

John you are in all of our thoughts and prayers. Here's to a speedy recovery!  Hope to chat again real soon.


----------



## 1beezer

It's a perfect hospital to get healthy in. Better get better so I can meet you someday John.


----------



## papagrizz

Glad your home Bear, I pray for a swift and full recovery.


----------



## ptcruiserguy

I have been out of touch for a good while with things that have been going on here.

I had open heart surgery last Jan. I was unaware of the things going on with Bear.

Bear, if you or Misses Bear reads this, you have my prayers for a speedy recovery.

It is a long road and I am still on it. I hope you the best, and if there is anything that 

I can possibly do, please ask.

Email: [email protected]

Even if you just need to talk to someone for support. 

We are here for you.

Get well Buddy


----------



## sbishop

Bearcarver,

I didn't know what happened to him as i didn't see any more post from him...just saw this today!

Get well and prayers sent!

Sbishop


----------



## alaskanbear

Hey all,

Just received this email from Linda with regards to John, (BearCarver):

Just wanted to let you know John is still in the hospital.  The doctors are still trying to get fluid out of his body and lungs with diuretic IVs.  At times he still has trouble breathing.  He'll probably remain in the hospital a few more days.

Linda

RIch


----------



## roller

Come on buddy you can do it....Thanks for the update..


----------



## bmudd14474

continuing to pray for you John.


----------



## brokenwing

Hang in there john, and let them folks take care of you.  Get yoruself  some rest, and you will be home before you know it.


----------



## alaskanbear

Good News yet again for the Bear!!!

Got this from Linda:

Rich,
Just wanted to let  you know John came home this afternoon.  Hope he stays home this time.

Linda

Rich


----------



## venture

Good news, indeed!

Best wishes for Bear, family, and loved ones!


----------



## smoking b

That's great news!


----------



## bmudd14474

Awesome news


----------



## forluvofsmoke

Woah! I've been busy as bee in a clover field in full bloom lately, but I don't how I missed this...

Hang tough, Bear, and follow-up with doc's advice...they know what complications can follow from this, and it sounds like you've experienced just the tip of the ice-burg for post-op...they've seen it all time and time again. We're pullin' for ya here, too.

If I can make the time (been bustin' a$$ @ work for the past couple of months), I'll whip-up something in a smoker for ya to drool over, OK? Maybe that will give you some incentive to fully recover so you can crank up one of your rigs again.

Eric


----------



## roadkill cafe

Fantastic news. Keep hangin' strong Bear. We'll keep the prayers headed your way.


----------



## humdinger

Hang in there Bear. Hope you get to hang around the house for awhile! Good luck.


----------



## mneeley490

Good news. And Bear, get your pork butt down to rehab this time.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Great news...Now for some Business...Bearcarver, Stop being a Stubborn, Grouchy, Old Bear and get your Ass back to SMF!!! Do you see the Love!?!...JJ


----------



## rtbbq2

I don't know Bear but wishing him a speedy recovery! Prayers from chilly Minnesota...


----------



## bordercollie

Keeping the prayer line smoking for you..


----------



## roller

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Great news...Now for some Business...Bearcarver, Stop being a Stubborn, Grouchy, Old Bear and get your Ass back to SMF!!! Do you see the Love!?!...JJ


Amen to that !!!!!!!


----------



## ptcruiserguy

Yes that is Great News.

You are well Missed here on SMF Bear!!

Get things right with your heart and health

so you can enjoy the things that made you

who you are. 

Prayers going out to you and your Family

Keep Smokin'

Mike


----------



## frosty

Thank God!  Bear deserves all the goodness he can soak up.  So happy to hear he is a little better.  Certainly makes me more jolly for the Holidays.


----------



## kadoka

Echoing all sentiments! Very good news. Sure hope the worst is behind you... Rick


----------



## wood chuck

I'm a newbe on here but have gained a lot of info on smoking from Bearcarver .I sure pray he gets over this & can get back to what seems to be good at & enjoys . Mama Bear I'll have you in my

prayers also . God bless you both.


----------



## alaskanbear

Just received this from Linda:

Just a quick note to let you know John is still having trouble breathing.  Nurse comes today and he sees doctors on Wed and Thurs.


Linda 

Rich


----------



## roadkill cafe

Thanks for the update Rich. Hopefully the Dr.'s will be able to ease his breathing and he can get on with a speedy recovery.

Steve


----------



## sound1

THX Rich


----------



## rdknb

thanks for the update.  Recover soon John


----------



## roller

Still praying BUDDY !


----------



## smokeamotive

Just saw this as I haven't been on here for awhile. Just too [email protected]#n busy! My thoughts and prayers go out to both you John and Linda! Hang tough Buddy and get better soon!! We miss the hell out of you around here!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ptcruiserguy

This is for John and Linda:

I know you all are going through rough times with John having surgery and things not healing

well.

Prayers are sent daily, in hopes that will help. Please listen to the Dr.'s

Above all, only keep positive thoughts. No matter how bad it looks positive thoughts

can make a difference. The mind is much greater then any Dr. Clear out any and all 

negativity.

Miss ya John.

Nuff Said


----------



## turkey mama

Prayers go out to Bear and his family.  Hoping for a fast recovery.


----------



## tjohnson

Just catchin' up on the thread..

Praying for a speedy recovery my Friend!

Todd


----------



## driedstick

Get well soon Bear.


----------



## alaskanbear

Ok guys, just got off the phone with John.  He sounds very labored and quite out of breath.  His kidneys are still not working correctly and the lungs are still filling with liquids.  His good sense of humor is null, and he is totally fed up with it all.  Crushed my feelings hearing him sound and talk the way he did. Linda is beat and has her hands full.  This test that he went in for turned out to be a all hands on deck emergency operation and not even the correct side of the aorta that they needed to address.  They inadvertently punctured the aorta and had to open him up and fix it.  Everything else, including packing his head in ice to cool his blood all stems from the initial test.  I gave bear all our prayers and good wishes, and Linda had printed out alot of them for him.  He asked me to relay his love and thanks for all the support and prayers that have been sent his way, its really made a positive mark.
Should any of you care to send uplifting cards, I am sure the entire family would appreciate it.  Prayers and good wishes to the Horn family.

Rich


----------



## forluvofsmoke

Ah, man...well, we'll just have to keep pullin' for ya 'til you're back on your feet, Bear. Besides, what are friends for, if we can't help each other when it's needed most, right? Time to get out my BIG club and we'll kick this thing in the A$$, together!

Wishing you and yours all the best for the upcoming holidays.

Eric


----------



## bmudd14474

Rich

Thanks for the update. It sucks that he is having a hard time still. But is good that he is at home and able to talk on the phone. 

Take care John. Get better soon.


----------



## venture

Prayers needed for Bear.


----------



## sound1

The wife being an RN, I hear stories of these "tests" way too often.  Kick this thing Bear, the wife says to take bunches of "pillowcillin" . Prayers still with you!!


----------



## sqwib

_Thanks Rich._

Damn! I wish Bear could catch a break.

Labored Breathing is tough, REALLY tough, when you are aware of every breath you take, it's scary as hell.

I have seen some good folks go through similar stuff and its disheartening to say the least. It's a lot on the entire family, but families rally together and become stronger as John's Family has. You just keep praying and hoping, praying and hoping, and you feel helpless.

Its amazing how you can become friends with someone you never met and they have such an impact in your life and I am honored to consider Bear a friend, hate it when my eyes get watery, I'm gonna stop now.

*GET WELL SOON MY FRIEND*

Prayers from the Leyden Family


----------



## smokinhusker

Thanks for the update. Bear, you will kick this thing right in the butt and be feeling much better. Hang in there guy and know we are all pulling for you. Lots of prayers and strength being sent to him and his family.


----------



## alaskanbear

Just got this from Linda:

Just wanted to let you know how John is doing.  He still has trouble breathing at times.  Pulmonary doctor said his emphysema is worse and there is still some fluid in the bottom of his lungs.  Doing CAT scan of the lungs on Jan. 2.  He is eating more now.  Kidney numbers got a little worse.  We think that's because of all the diurectics he's taking to get rid of the fluid.  His feet are still very swollen.  He actually lost 9 pounds since Tuesday.  The kidney doctor prescribed an additional diuretic pill and it really made him urinate a lot.  
 
He's on oxygen all the time now and is still weak.  Physical therapist was only here once so far.  
 
We want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and Healthy New Year.
 
Linda

We all wish you and John a healthy and Happy New Year and a most grateful and Merry Christmas, as I am kinda speaking for all out here in the smoking world.

My sincere love and best wishes to each and everyone.

Rich


----------



## rdknb

John sending you all the energy I can.  Get well soon my friend


----------



## deanoaz

Being a relative newbie, I'm not as close to The Bear as most of you.  I still keep running into very informative posts of his as I search the forum for smoking knowledge.  It is tough to win the battle when it seems all your systems aren't working like they should.  I believe that when you have the support from the number of smoking enthusiasts that The Bear has, you have something working for you besides The Man Above and the medical experts.  Lets hope that everyone keeps up their hopes and prayers for him.......it does add to his chances.  Keep up the fight, Bear....you'll make it through.


----------



## forluvofsmoke

Still in the fight with ya here, Bear. Hope you know, we'll all be pullin' for ya, and hope you can feel our presence through the Holidays and the coming year. Keep the faith and stay strong.

Eric


----------



## roller

Come on John you can do it Buddy..I am praying for you every day....Merry Christmas !!!!!!!


----------



## roadkill cafe

Keep hanging in there Bear. You're tough and can beat this. We're all pulling for you. Continuing to send positive thoughts and prayers for and your family. May God Bless you during this Christmas Season and bring you a Happy, Healthy New Year.

Thank you Rich for keeping us informed. Merry Christmas to you and your family.

Steve


----------



## sound1

Hang in there Bear, Positive thought and prayers are with you and the family.


----------



## sparky30_06

Hang in there Bear you are stong and can bet this!!


----------



## smokeamotive

Still praying for your recovery Bear. Best wishes for a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## pops6927

Hey Bear, whatcha layin' in bed for?  Did you get some Canadian Bacon going?  And some ribs and briskie?  C'mon fella, get back on the bike, do whatcha gotta do, stick to the program,  bite the bullet and lead the way!   Get Well Soon, ok?  We ALL miss you and want your nasty butt back here!  Speaking of butts... we gotta do some into buckboard, don'tcha think?  We miss you, buddy!  Get better and win a throwdown!  You can do it!


----------



## shtrdave

Some progress is better than none so keep up the work Bear, the health will come back around, just like the Q low and slow makes for the best product, I bet it will work for your health also. I/we miss you and can't wait to see you come back with your wisdom and ways.

Hope you and you family have a good Christmas and the New Year brings great things to you.


----------



## sprky

I have no idea how I missed this. Must be the long hours and not enough time to serf. I wish John all the best and a speedy recovery. My thoughts and prayers go out to to you and your Family. Get well my smoking friend.


----------



## chef jimmyj

John, It may seem like time is standing still but just try a little bit harder each day and you will be back to normal in no time. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you Linda and the rest of your Family. Take Care...JJ


----------



## frosty

Merry Christmas Bearcarver! 

I hope that Smokey is keeping you firmly planted in the recliner.

Hope the road to recovery is a smooth one for you and that Linda is keeping you in line.

We need you to make it back to making wonderful things and great recipes for the rest of us very soon.

Get well soon, and we miss you.


----------



## ptcruiserguy

Hey Bear, Just a note from my family to yours:

We are wishing and praying for all things to get better,

and that you do your best to get back to the life you love.

We miss you, and hope seeing all these posts will give

you the extra strength and encouragement to keep moving

forward with your recovery.

Merry Christmas big guy, and get well. You are missed.

Mike & Family


----------



## teeznuts

Get well Bear and come back to smf. I'm praying for you.  I miss my fellow Morton's cure user and all your recipes and Q-view.


----------



## bowhunter35

bear dont know me from jack, but i want to wish him well and a speedy recovery. bh35


----------



## alaskanbear

JUST got the best news from Linda so far!!!!

Just a note to let you know that John is doing better. He lost 19 pounds in 10 days so most of the fluid in his body is gone. In fact, he is a little dehydrated. The cardiologist stopped all the diuretics yesterday. He is also breathing much better and hasn't used oxygen since yesterday morning.

It's a long journey to recovery, but things are getting better. He's still weak and needs the walker. He has exercises to do to strengthen his muscles.

Thanks for all your well wishes.

Linda

God knows when to let a good man do his thing and look out smokers, brother bear is on the mend!!!!

Rich


----------



## rdknb

that is GREAT news


----------



## kathrynn

Best news of the day! :yahoo:


----------



## oldschoolbbq

That's great news , Linda. I heard the Nurses were getting _tired_ of him  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  and needed the room. So...Ya gotta get better ...

Love and Prayers, Stan and Trish


----------



## big dee

This is great news. Hope you get better soon. We are praying for you.

Dennis


----------



## venture

We knew he was a tough old Bear!

Get better!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## scubadoo97

Sorry to hear about Bear but glad to hear he's getting better


----------



## bluebombersfan

Great to hear!!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Outstanding News!...JJ


----------



## bmudd14474

good news we will continue to pray for his recovery


----------



## JckDanls 07

Atta Boy Bear...  It won't be long now till your back at the smoker...  hoping you come back here as well...  still sending prayers tho....


----------



## smoking b

Awesome news! Keep it up Bear


----------



## ptcruiserguy

This is great news with the onset of the new year!!

We are very happy that Bear is getting better.

Will still be praying, and hopefully a full recovery

will be in order.

Don't ever forget Bear, we all love ya man!!

Happy Smokin'

Mike


----------



## chef jimmyj

This thread has some SERIOUS LEGS! If Bear don't see this as a Call to come Back and Play...I don't know what else to do but send a Bribe!...JJ


----------



## smokeamotive

Good news for sure! Keep up the good work John, Looking forward to your return!!!  Still praying for your recovery!


----------



## sqwib

I can't tell you how thrilled I am of this news.... as I breathe a sigh of relief.

But I am Still praying hard for the Bear family.

God Bless.


----------



## 1beezer

Hope you recover 100% ASAP


----------



## roadkill cafe

Great news to hear!!! Keep on keepin' on Bear. All the best to you, Linda and the rest of the Bear Clan in 2013. 

Thanks for your updates, Rich.

Steve


----------



## stonebriar

Bear - You remain in our prayers...


----------



## forluvofsmoke

Still with ya, Bear. You're one BAD-A$$ bear! You're up and walking, and that's the best sign of recovery. Stay tough and keep up with exercising...get the blood circulating and rebuild muscle-tone, and you'll be kickin' it up with the best of us before you know it, brother!

EEric


----------



## jp61

Glad to hear that you're doing better Bear! Wish you and yours a Happy and Healthy New Year!


----------



## alelover

That is awesome news. Keep it up Bear.


----------



## buffalogranny

glad to hear the good news. been through the bypass thing and glad you're coming along. have read you input and have learned alot. keep positive, and you're in our prayers.


----------



## sound1

Chef JimmyJ said:


> This thread has some SERIOUS LEGS! If Bear don't see this as a Call to come Back and Play...I don't know what else to do but send a Bribe!...JJ


X2....

Been out for a couple and happy to see the good updates..Hang in there Bear!!


----------



## africanmeat

Go bear Go it is great news


----------



## dirtworldmike

WOW,  I've been away from the site for awhile and just found this thread. Get well soon Bear !!    I always enjoyed reading your posts and still have many of your "step by steps"  saved in my favorites.


----------



## jimalbert

Hey Bear.. take your time but hurry up (HAHAH) and get back at that smoker.  When your back at it we (as in the guys from the northern lehigh valley area) should get together for a little smokefest and maybe concoct your 2nd best ever pepperoni stick recipe.  By the way my wife and family love the original recipe!  Get well brother....


----------



## frosty

C'mon Bear, family and friends need you for a long time, so make it happen!  As you can see, we need your wisdom and expertise as soon as we can get it.  Keep up the recovery!


----------



## chainsaw

Bear you & your family are in our prayers as well. Get well soonest!


----------



## flash

Get better Bear. I am sure we got some warring with each other to catch up on.


----------



## smokey mo

Great news today! Thanks for this update Linda. Keep your chin up. Your Bear is a great guy and he is lucky to have you for his Mama Bear.

Will continue to pray for the whole family.

Rick


----------



## flyweed

We are continuing to pray for you Bear...hope to see you back here real soon!!

Dan


----------



## snickers104

Im new to this site but still would like to add my prayers for a fellow member...I have read his posts many times and trying one of his recipes now.  Get well and hope to hear you back on here soon.


----------



## rednek-

Hail Brother BearCarver,

May the Great Architech lays his healing hands upon you.  So mote it be.

I look forward to continuing to read your informative posts.


----------



## alaskanbear

Rednek- said:


> Hail Brother BearCarver,
> 
> May the Great Architech lays his healing hands upon you.  So mote it be.
> 
> I look forward to continuing to read your informative posts.


Sounds to be a 'true brother' in every sense of the word.  Where you be traveling from?

Morgan Hill, 463 Calif

Rich


----------



## alaskanbear

Report this post
Reply with quote
[h3]Bear's Back (Kinda)[/h3]



by *Bearcarver* » Tue Jan 08, 2013 8:28 am

OK guys----I'm back!!!
However it will be few & far between for awhile, as I have many DR appts, and am very tired in between.
I'll get here when I can. I still can't get to my computer in the loft, so I am using a little netbook for now.

I want to thank you all for your prayers, and please keep them coming-----I'm nowhere near out of the woods yet. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks so much, guy!!!!!

Bear

Talk about HAPPY NEW [email protected]! 

Rich


----------



## humdinger

Bearcarver! Good to hear from you brother. Take your time and get well! Happy new year to you too.


----------



## forluvofsmoke

COOL! Thanks for all these updates, Rich...really appreciate it.

Glad to know you can at least be connected to some of your friends again, Bear.

Stay tough, but take it slow and easy, brother.

Eric


----------



## sbishop

Glad to hear from you Bear...do what the docs says and lots of rest!

Sbishop


----------



## pohunter

Hi  

I dont know you, but from what I have read you are a valuable and much loved member to this forum, I hope you are back to full speed as soon as. 

Cheers

Po


----------



## smokey mo

My day was just MADE!!! Welcome home Bear! Take it easy and we will wait to hear from you again.

Many prayers and much love from the West Coast my friend!


----------



## chef willie

Glad to see you're on the mend there big guy....wishing you all the best in the New Year and a total speedy recovery....Willie


----------



## mneeley490

Fantastic news! Get well, my fellow smoker!


----------



## JckDanls 07

Well...  so far SOME of our prayers have been answered..  "AMEN"....  Bear, don't worry about trying to get on here and talk to all of us, as we will be patiently waiting for you to get back on your feet....  As you can tell you are very valuable  to the forums...  what ever may of happened in the past please disregard and forgive... ...  

My family is still praying for you and yours...  Please rest peacefully and do as the docs say without rushing anything....

Miss Ya
 Keith


----------



## davidhef88

Bear, glad to hear you are on the mend. Take it slow, recovery can be a long frustrating road. Keep your chin up and don't worry about us for now you need your rest. 
David.


----------



## bmudd14474

Great news. I am glad to hear that you are going in the right direction with your recovery Bear.


----------



## sound1

Good news indeed!! Prayers still with ya


----------



## smokeamotive

Keep up the good work Bear! Glad to see your making progress! You may have been gone (from the site) but never forgotten!!!


----------



## arnie

It just made my day to see Bearcarver had checked in 2 days ago via AlaskanBear.

Prayer is a wonderful thing! 

Even though you’re "nowhere near out of the woods yet" that meadow is coming into sight. 

Our prayers for continued recovery will be there as long as they’re needed. 

And YES it truly is a HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## sam3

Great news!!


----------



## frosty

Awright!  Good news for a change!

Now THAT boost my spirits!  I'm gonna do some pulled pork in his honor this weekend.


----------



## smokinhusker

A post from Bear himself...now that is good news!!!! Take care my friend and don't over do it...we'll all be here for ya!


----------



## driedstick

Great News, glad to hear your home.


----------



## 1beezer

I don't know him either and I know alot of best regards have been posted here but it appears he doesn't really come here. He's posting pretty well on another forum though so he must be getting healthier. That's the main thing.


----------



## mdboatbum

1beezer said:


> I don't know him either and I know alot of best regards have been posted here but it appears he doesn't really come here. He's posting pretty well on another forum though so he must be getting healthier. That's the main thing.


I don't think he's a member of this forum any longer.


----------



## s2k9k

Mdboatbum said:


> I don't think he's a member of this forum any longer.


See post #22 of this thread.


----------



## 1beezer

I had no idea since I'm fairly new here. Thank you.


----------

